# DRIcore in basement, tile in bathroom



## windsorguy13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm just starting to lay out a plan for finishing my basement. I have a roughed in bath and a concrete slab but not much else for now. I like the idea of using DRIcore as my subfloor system, but I would like some input on what to do in the tiled areas (bathroom and laundry room). DRIcore is 7/8" thick, then I will be adding an underpad and berber carpet throughout the basement. That will obviously make the basement and hallway flooring sit quite a bit higher than the tiled areas if I tile directly onto the concrete or use DITRA.

This post sounds like a good idea, but I would use 1/2" rigid foam etc:
http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/9495835-post17/

Another thought would be to use a self leveling compound, correct? 

Any other suggestions? Pros/cons of the above options?

My skill level would be intermediate, but I'm good with my hands and a quick learner so I'm not too worried about any of these approaches. Thanks in advance!


----------



## windsorguy13 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so I decided to scrap my original idea after doing more reading. I've answered my own question and the route I'm going to follow is to build my own subfloor:

1) 6 mil vapor barrier
2) 2x4 framing and flooring joists
3) 5/8" plywood attached with construction adhesive and screws

I'm going to do this over the entire floor (basement and bathroom) all at once, then build the walls for the bathroom on top of that. Then, I'll use Ditra for the tiled areas and everything should be pretty level when all is said and done.
The only remaining question I have is a load bearing one for the subfloor I plan to construct. I have a 4x8 slate pool table that will be sitting on this floor. Can this subfloor hold the weight or do I need to re-think? Thanks!


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think much of your new idea, it's a high failure installation and shouldn't be considered unless the basement is on an elevated lot and then ONLY for carpet, sheet vinyl or certain hardwood installations. Never for ceramic. 

I like your original idea much better. I just finished a bathroom job that was done as you described. The bathroom tile was set over Ditra, over SLC on the slab with Dricore under the rest of the basement which was carpeted. The height difference was not a big deal as I installed a marble threshold in the doorway which was about 1/4" higher than the floor tiles. 

Jaz


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

You'd never get away with tile on dricore, it just flexes way too much. I put a bunch down in my basement by itself, the slab is new but every miniscule imperfection causes a slight rocking of the panels. Not enough to really notice... but more than enough to screw up your tiles.


----------



## bsmtreno (Nov 3, 2009)

*Dricore versus Rigid Foam*



johnnyboy said:


> You'd never get away with tile on dricore, it just flexes way too much. I put a bunch down in my basement by itself, the slab is new but every miniscule imperfection causes a slight rocking of the panels. Not enough to really notice... but more than enough to screw up your tiles.


I've heard the same thing about the dricore product, it can be quite flexible. A guy at Home Depot told me that he's even seen it slip out of the tongue and groove below the carpet. If I'm spending a premium price for a sub-floor that is unacceptable. I'm in the process of finishing my basement and all my research is showing that rigid foam with OSB or plywood is the best option. (Google building science) However I do have one question, does the rigid foam require a fire barrier? On the product it says it does. If so what kind of product would one use?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the plywood you put on top is considered the fire barrier. Experts please confirm?


----------

